Ask HN: Any react js developer who would love to work on a side project? - startupflix
======
mod
You're probably going to need more details.

Any react.js developer who would love to work on a side project already can,
so you're going to need to sell whatever yours is.

------
mars4rp
Yes. if you post something like this, you at least need to put an email in
your profile!!!

------
quickthrower2
Yep. I just need a "business ninja" to share 50% of it with.

------
toan_truong
Yes. I am learning React Native and would like to join in.

------
factorialboy
Maybe. Tell me more.

